# Hypothyroidism [and the army]



## NickB (Sep 25, 2002)

I got blood tests done (we thought i might be diabetic, but , thank god, im not) and it came back that i had high TSH levels which means i dont have enough thyroid hormone in my blood. 

I was at 4.65, normal is 4.4

I'll be tested again in 1 month, in case this was a fluke or what.

My question: If i do have hypothyroidism, would i still be able to join the army? Anyone know? It can be treated with a pill (right?), but would i still be considered a liability and not allowed to join?


----------



## twelvepercentt (Sep 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by NickB *_
> I got blood tests done (we thought i might be diabetic, but , i had high TSH levels which means i dont have enough thyroid hormone in my blood.



That is how I too found out I was hypothroid.  It turns out I have Hashimoto's syndrome, and the darn thing hardly works at all anymore without my meds.

I don't know if you can get in the army though.  But I had extensive knee surgery on both knees and was able to get into the Air Force.  This was pre hypothyroid days.

Have you asked about this?  The army, that is?


----------



## butterfly (Sep 27, 2002)

Looks like a question for *ALBOB*


----------



## Jodi (Sep 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by NickB *_
> I got blood tests done (we thought i might be diabetic, but , thank god, im not) and it came back that i had high TSH levels which means i dont have enough thyroid hormone in my blood.
> 
> I was at 4.65, normal is 4.4
> ...




Nick, I don't see why you wouldn't be able to join providing your on proper medication (synthroid).  Without the medication though you will be very lathargic and may not make it through Boot Camp.  Sorry, but I'm just being honest.  The proper dose of synthroid daily should take care of the TSH levels but it should be monitored on a monthly or at the very least a bi-monthly basis through a blood test.  Do you find that you are always tired and can barely get up?  
I use to have thyroid problems and I could literally fall asleep in the middle of the day even after having a good nights rest.


----------



## Scotty the Body (Sep 28, 2002)

I think my sister in law has the same thing, she just started taking pills for it (it runs in her family) and she's been feeling great now. 

I don't see why you couldn't get into the Army but I really wouldn't know.


----------



## Badger (Sep 28, 2002)

I honestly don't know but the best thing for you to do is to ask your recruiter.  If you were to hide this and they found it while in boot camp who knows what they will do.  Just my opinion.


----------



## lina (Sep 29, 2002)

I don't think this is something you can hide.  They will probably do a search of his complete mental and health records and will know all... 

Big Brotha has its ways....


----------



## Badger (Sep 29, 2002)

The military can work in such strange ways.  I would not hide this for any reason but in my other responce when I said who knows what they would do, most likely they would process him for discharge.  Hopefully there would not be any charges of falsifying gov. documents.  Like I said, the military does work in strange ways.

Although there are many people in the military with some sort of medical problems, most of the time they are discharged.  Not that it is a discrimination issue but the fact that you are not always in a position to be able have access to the medication that you need.  In times of need it is better to have an asset rather than a liability.  IMO.

I wish you the best of luck either way.  If you do talk to your recruiter let us know what he/she says.


----------



## twelvepercentt (Sep 30, 2002)

I did not have problems with my thyroid when I was in the Air Force, but I with the knees, I had a note from my MD stating that I was released for all physical acivity, I could march, etc.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Looks like a question for *ALBOB*



why...just because he's been in since the Air Force was refferred to the US Army Air Corps?


----------



## ALBOB (Oct 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_why...just because he's been in since the Air Force was refferred to the US Army Air Corps?



Hey Burner............. 

OK Nick, I can't speak for the Army because my I.Q. is too high but, if you wanted to get into the Air Force I don't think this would hold you back.  In most cases, is the condition is being controlled be medication it's not considered disqualifying.  I say in most cases because there are certain conditions that are disqualifying no matter what, asthma for instance.  The only way to be sure is to see the recruiter and have him/her look it up in the regulation.  Good luck.


----------



## fusgal (Jul 6, 2010)

a few years back the army used to disqualify those with hyperthyroid disease, making too much of the horomone.  but now whether you have hyper or hypothyroid the army will automatically disqualify you.  

i just spoke with a recruiter and found this out.  he tried to find a loop hole or something but there's no way because they'll find out when they run your blood.


----------



## maniclion (Jul 6, 2010)

fusgal said:


> a few years back the army used to disqualify those with hyperthyroid disease, making too much of the horomone.  but now whether you have hyper or hypothyroid the army will automatically disqualify you.
> 
> i just spoke with a recruiter and found this out.  he tried to find a loop hole or something but there's no way because they'll find out when they run your blood.


Makes sense, if you're on the battlefield and run out of medicine who's going to drag your lethargic ass around?


----------



## CORUM (Jul 6, 2010)

it maybe difficult right now, because they have SO many people trying to get in they do not have to work to get them in. with you it would take medical waivers and more paperwork. this is just one reason to cut you early since they are down sizing the military. the only way you will truly know is go talk to the recruiter. so many things have changed since i got out.


----------



## goodmorn11 (Sep 16, 2010)

I just wanted to add my 2 cents to this one. I am Active Army and have Hypothyroidism. I joined the military with it also. You can join.. you will have to stay on your recruiter but you can join! There are certian things however, that you must meet. 1. You must have Hypothyroidism  2. You must be on Synthroid   3. Your levels must be with in reason.

I never had a problem in Basic, AIT, permenit party or during 2 deployments. During basic they made sure that i had my medication and when i was running low they sent me to the hospital for blood work and a refill. It was the same in AIT. During my deployments they had a hard time getting my levels right, but after months of trying they got it. 

So please if you want to join the Army, by all means if you are persistant you will do it. Do not take the word of others find out yourself and do a lot of research. 

Good luck!


----------

